
Russia fines Facebook $50 for failing to comply with local data privacy law - kerng
https://www.zdnet.com/article/russia-fines-facebook-50-for-failing-to-comply-with-local-data-privacy-law/
======
0xFFFF0000
Facebook didn't even appear to court to defend itself.

Is this some form of silent warning, and if FB continues to violate the
regulation they will be shut down in Russia? It's unclear from the article,
but it highlights LinkedIn being blocked entirely in 2016.

